
Marc Andreessen explains self-driving cars could create a bunch of American jobs - gcatalfamo
https://www.recode.net/2017/5/30/15693382/marc-andreessen-automation-jobs-code-2017
======
taylodl
This isn't a very convincing argument, being devoid of any data. To wit there
are:

* 167,740 taxi drivers and chauffeurs

* 834,780 light or delivery service truck drivers

* 1,550,930 heaver and tractor trailer trucker drivers

* 606,990 automotive mechanics

That's 3.16 million people who would be affected. I couldn't even get a count
of the number of auto dealerships, much less the number of auto sales people.
My assumption is once self-driving cars come to pass a large number of people
are going to stop owning cars and simply hail a self-driving car when needed.
I'm also assuming self-driving cars are going to be all-electric cars and
therefore have a 1,000,000 mile life expectancy with far fewer visits to the
mechanic due to its simpler design and far fewer parts. Since I believe people
will largely stop owning their own cars then cars will be purchased in fleets
so there won't be as much need for auto dealerships. Finally, this isn't even
taking into consideration that with less car ownership comes decreased demand
for auto insurance and its agents. Not to mention claims adjustors, auto body
workers, car washes, auto parts retailers, etc., etc., etc.

Mark Andreessen addresses none of this. Just a bunch of hot air and hand-
waving.

Edit: data obtained from Wolfram Alpha

